

Founder Partnerships, Equity Stuff, and Accountability - s4s
http://sales4startups.org/founder-partnerships-equity-stuff-and-accountability/

======
hkmurakami
Great read. I have a friend in the startup trenches who I respect, and his
sentiments echoed this article strongly. Thanks for writing this up!

